# new fish introduced to 150 setup



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just added a nkhatta bay lethrinops as well as red cap itungi to my 150 show tank


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

how are they doing so far?


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

There doing good both r starting to get colour the itungi is almost 4" and the nkhata bay is about 3.5" i think they'l colour really fast tank is not aggressive im having trouble posting pics of them


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Upload to Photobucket and copy the img link to here for the photos.


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Im using a cell phone for my internet its just not letting me attatch a pic


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

lilnick87 said:


> Im using a cell phone for my internet its just not letting me attatch a pic


To attach a pic directly from your phone to the forum you'll need to use an app like tapatalk.

If you don't want to pay the $6 to as suggested by Tropicana


----------

